

All mentions of “love” and “hate” on Reddit over the past 2hrs (3:39pm-5:39pm EST) - TheMask01
http://i.imgur.com/S8g2q0Q.gif

======
adamwong246
Neat but I'm skeptical. Perhaps this is simply a measure of activity on reddit
over the course of 2 hours? I'd like to see graphs for all posts.

